# BCS National Championship Game: Florida vs. Oklahoma



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Florida - 12-1 SEC Champion

Oklahoma - 12-1 Big 12 Champion


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll man up, 10k on my boys!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I'll throw 50k on OU to support piss of UT fans.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am so up in the air with this one....I am waiting until game week to place the bet because there are too many variables until that time...ho wis Harvin recovering...is anyone else going to get injured...how many coaches will be distracted from preparations. 

THis looks to be the best match-up since OSU vs Miami actually turned out to be though. But UF will always have that 63-24 flop against Nebraska as my measuring stick for them versus elite Big 12 teams (I think that is the only time they played a big 12 team in the last couple of decades too)


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I am up in the air right now about this.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like I'm the only one that is gonna make any credits on this?

p.s. It looks like the event date is messed up


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

i just put 100K on the gators...that way I will be happy with whatever outcome 

There is cheering for your conference and then enjoying seeing your rivals fall. i.e. Bama getting their asses handed to them by the Utes. I still smile when I say that.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Screw rooting conference- I loathe all things OU. F#ck 'em in the ear I say!​ 
All in on the Gators. :thumbsup:​ 

Die you m-fers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​ 


*45-35*​


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

MLS said:


> I'll throw 50k on OU to piss of UT fans.


How in gods creation did you ever get 30 some million credits damn


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> There is cheering for your conference and then enjoying seeing your rivals fall. i.e. Bama getting their asses handed to them by the Utes. I still smile when I say that.


That's one of the major differences between the Big 12 and SEC. SEC fans when it comes bowl time will more than likely root for other SEC teams.

The Big 12 fans wants other Big 12 teams to lose.

To me I would like to see OU win just to shut people up about how the Big 12 was overrated. But I really want to see OU win to piss UT fans off even more (no offense Walker).


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'm taking BIG offense buddy!!! :angry08:

I do normally root for the conference though I will freely and happily admit to never doing so for OU. I despise them and this year even more so. I will be a most unhappy college football for years if OU is crowned the faux-champ for this year. I don't care if I'm being a homer I will never recognize their title if they should win.

Just to be a good sport I hope to see a good game, for 2 minutes, then I want to see Tebow headbutt every single OU defender on one play rendering them unconscious and Sam Bradford to break out with Herpes in the 2nd quarter spreading it all over Bob Stoopes' smug fat-face. After that they lose 1,256 - 0.

See I'm a good sport. :thumb02:​


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

HAA-HAA-HAAAA-HAAAA
Suck it OU you gots what you deserved!!!!

Big Game BOOB proves it again.

Thank you Gators!!!!!​


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure ESPN is going to unbearable this next week. All we are going to hear is Tebow is god, the best player ever, and "I don't care what anyone says he will play qb at the next level, he's just too competitive not too."


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

what i didnt even see a vbookie for this earlier today...would have put tons on florida...oh well


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

I wish they could re-vote on the Heisman tomorrow. Even though I think all of the people that left Tebow off their ballot still would, but he might get some improvements from 3rd to 2nd and from 2nd to 1st.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

MLS said:


> That's one of the major differences between the Big 12 and SEC. SEC fans when it comes bowl time will more than likely root for other SEC teams.
> 
> The Big 12 fans wants other Big 12 teams to lose.
> 
> To me I would like to see OU win just to shut people up about how the Big 12 was overrated. But I really want to see OU win to piss UT fans off even more (no offense Walker).


My experience with SEC team fans is that if they went to the school they root for, they always root for the SEC. I know some Georgia, Tennessee and Ole Miss fans that didn't go to those schools and who have lived their whole life in Florida. They'll root against Florida no matter who they are playing. Then I know several people that have went to Florida, Alabama and Auburn. 99% of the time they'll root for the SEC in any situation. I think it's just one of those things you learn by being in the SEC atmosphere all the time and on campus. You take a lot of pride in your team, but you take almost as much pride that you play in the SEC. It's not uncommon for an "S-E-C" chant to be heard at some events, I can't say I've ever heard another chant like that from another conference.


----------

